# 15'Cruze-Radio,amp, sub install?



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Anyone installed a double din in the 15 yet? Will a 14 dash kit work? need that before i can even get subs or a radio..
Any recomendations for amps or subs? Any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !

Any who .. that is a touchy subject to date .. Go shopping for a few things .. how much $$$$$ do you intend on spending ? 

My first thoughts are you need to brush up on what you desire first ..Read Xtreme revolutions threads about any upgrades to your Audio and then decide what you prefer ..

Research first then ask that loaded question !


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes sir,Im not spending thousands on this stuff, Maybe a few hundred for a radio, DoubleD or single either way.
2 10's or 2 12's. prob spend up to 100 a sub,120 maybe.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have a build in progress . Replaced the OEM H.U. A11 with an Aftermarket H.U. PC Double din with every possible option for $ 89.00 plus shipping from china .. Android ...a 4.2.2 Operating system is recomended . there is 1 with 4.4.4 though now .. way cheaper ..

I am currently gathering better speakers and amps .. A 4 channel and 1 for the subs or sub .. I have 2 tens at present and am able to get a single 12 inch if I so desire .. 

Next will be the Install of the added components and stringing the other wiring for my 4 channel Amp with the 4 -3 way crossovers ..

The front stage is where my first concerns lie .. I never like OEM speakers and always have replaced them in every vehichle that I have owned with exception of a few POS along the years ..

But do give Xtremes Ideas a thurough read ...

View attachment 136297
Parts


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Will indeed Give it a good inspection, just need to know if the 13 or 14 dash kit will fit a 15 no one seems to know for certain


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Take a pic for me and we will figure that out !


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok! Cool i can do that soon


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I have already looked at your Dash and they appear to be the Same 13, 14 and 15 .. question . what audio system do you currently have ?

Also when you research we are North American Models !


----------



## Nate_89 (Mar 1, 2015)

The stock radio


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That apears to be the A11 cool your in luck , Less hassle to replace and Install a better H U with everything .. Insant Upgrade .. give these a perusal

Installation Parts for Car Stereo Installers - Harnesses, Dash Kits, Bluetooth, Tools, Do it Yourself Stuff ...Driving Entertainment | Xtrons


----------

